# Outlook told me normalemail.dotm needed to be replaced?



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Clicked ok because I have no idea what this is and why it popped up. Any answers? Thx


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Your Outlook is probably using MS Word as it's text editor. If this is the case it is possible that the template file that it uses became corrupt and a new one is automatically being created. I wouldn't worry about it unless you start receiving the message on a regular basis. MS Word is notorious for having problems with it's template files.

Regards,
Rollin


----------

